# Living the Dream!



## V8-Fettler (Oct 26, 2005)

Ive been running a S2000 for a year, and im fed up. I want more seats, more fun and more power. Ive seen Middlehurst have 2 R34's up for sale, but dont know what the running costs, particularly insurance will be. Doeas anyone else have similar situation to me?

Im 25 (In december anyway)
Full Protected NCB (One claim 4 months ago, Bloody lamp posts!!)
No points
Park it on the drive etc
LS25 Postcode.
R34 GTR V-Spec standard Spec UK Car

My Honda will be nearly 14-1500 quid, so hopefully it wont be too much of a hike to get the GTR

Im also a bit p!ssed off a mate of mine bought an old M3 that'll eat me in a straight line. Cant have that!!!

Can somebody post the web address or phone number of This A-plan company, and any of the other companys that you use. I need to start ringing round. I can get servicing costs off Abbey or Middlehurst, so i just hope i wont get serviced from the rear if you get ma drift!!!

Many Thanx
V8


----------



## Sussex Boy (Jul 26, 2003)

A Plan 0845 071 1234


----------



## V8-Fettler (Oct 26, 2005)

*Nice one!*

Cheers mate, I never beleived what people tell me about essex anyway!!!


----------

